
When Steve Jobs' ex asked him to pay $25M for his “dishonorable behavior” - fezz
http://fortune.com/2015/08/06/steve-jobs-apple-girlfriend/
======
countviolencia
Just because we had sex and had my offspring doesn't mean that i owe you shit.
I may owe the child but not the woman. This just shows how hypagamous women
are. This woman is just another woman scorned who probably wanted Jobs to love
her forever.

